# Platinum momentum



## Emad A (Feb 23, 2019)

Hello everyone,
anyone knows why my momentum doesn't change to platinum? My rating is already 97 percent and I completed +500 points last month. My account kept saying some points to get platinum and when it got to zero it said your rating must be higher than 4.7. How does it work? I don't know if my rating has ever been less than 94 which is equal to 4.7 however if it has, how long should pass until I'm considered as satisfactory for platinum?
Thanks alot


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Emad A said:


> Hello everyone,
> anyone knows why my momentum doesn't change to platinum? My rating is already 97 percent and I completed +500 points last month. My account kept saying some points to get platinum and when it got to zero it said your rating must be higher than 4.7. How does it work? I don't know if my rating has ever been less than 94 which is equal to 4.7 however if it has, how long should pass until I'm considered as satisfactory for platinum?
> Thanks alot


Don't worry Buddy, it doesn't click over until the month expires, so today the 28th is the cutoff.
However due to time differences you probably won't see it change until the 2nd of March, perhaps even the 3rd.

It simply works on a calendar month cycle.

.


----------



## Vespa (Nov 29, 2018)

Who is John Galt? said:


> Don't worry Buddy, it doesn't click over until the month expires, so today the 28th is the cutoff.
> However due to time differences you probably won't see it change until the 2nd of March, perhaps even the 3rd.
> 
> It simply works on a calendar month cycle.
> ...


I just got booted off platinum for not doing 500 deliverys a month.

Once you hit that level you need to also maintain it .

Bit of a scam pressuring drivers to hold a certain quota for 8 cents a litre discount.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Vespa said:


> I just got booted off platinum for not doing 500 deliverys a month.
> 
> Once you hit that level you need to also maintain it .
> 
> Bit of a scam pressuring drivers to hold a certain quota for 8 cents a litre discount.


Of course you need to maintain it. It is not a lifetime achievement.

That is why they have various levels - Silver, Gold, Platinum, Diamond etc.

If you fall from Platinum to Gold, your fuel discount falls from 8¢ per litre to 6¢ per litre for that month - hardly a monumental amount.

I think Über could be accused of many things which might fall into the scam category, but this is hardly one of them.

.


----------



## Vespa (Nov 29, 2018)

Who is John Galt? said:


> Of course you need to maintain it. It is not a lifetime achievement.
> 
> That is why they have various levels - Silver, Gold, Platinum, Diamond etc.
> 
> ...


Best choice discount fuel on Waneroo rd is way cheaper than The caltex unleaded price after discount anyways.

I


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Vespa said:


> Best choice discount fuel on Waneroo rd is way cheaper than The caltex unleaded price after discount anyways.
> 
> I


OK, I'll keep that in mind next time I am visiting my babes in Perth.

.


----------



## Emad A (Feb 23, 2019)

Who is John Galt? said:


> Don't worry Buddy, it doesn't click over until the month expires, so today the 28th is the cutoff.
> However due to time differences you probably won't see it change until the 2nd of March, perhaps even the 3rd.
> 
> It simply works on a calendar month cycle.
> ...


Hey Mate,
Thanks alot. Fingers crossed! To add to other points of views I need to say It's not just the fuel, I buy regularly things from Supercheap as I usually service and repair my car myself.Gold momentum has 15 percent which is great and platinum would be even better. I just bought an engine mount and the price changed from 124 to 105. Also I would need 4 new tyres soon.
Thanks again


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Emad A said:


> Hey Mate,
> Thanks alot. Fingers crossed! To add to other points of views I need to say It's not just the fuel, I buy regularly things from Supercheap as I usually service and repair my car myself.Gold momentum has 15 percent which is great and platinum would be even better. I just bought an engine mount and the price changed from 124 to 105. Also I would need 4 new tyres soon.
> Thanks again


So how did this pan out? Were you elevated to the lofty heights of 'platinum'?

.


----------



## Emad A (Feb 23, 2019)

Hey buddy, yes. As you said it changed to platinum on 5th I think.


----------



## FuNkYy (Apr 1, 2016)

6 cents on gold is more than enough for me .. 2 cents per litre over 50 litres is only one dollar ... not worth the effort to go platinum ..


----------

